
It All Changes When the Founder Drives a Porsche - fmsf
https://medium.com/@micah/it-all-changes-when-the-founder-drives-a-porsche-32ac25c713ad#.5pq5bpx0y
======
cafard
In _The Soul of a New Machine_ , Tracy Kidder writes that the lawyer who
helped the engineers start Data General made them take out a million each, to
let them work with the fear of having to move back in with their parents.
(Quoted from memory.)

